# Mei VS Temari



## Wolfstein (Jul 27, 2013)

Location: Sasuke VS Bee

Restrictions: None

Distance: 30 Meters 

SoM: IC

Knowledge: None for both.

_I honestly don't see Mei being out of Temari's league... Or am I deluded?_


----------



## LavaRelease (Jul 27, 2013)

Mei Terumi takes this one. Yes, Mei's acidic mist and hidden mist jutsu will be useless since Temari can blow them away, but her superior Suitons and Lava Release will eventually hit her since she is a long range fighter and then thus Mei wins.


----------



## Okodi (Jul 27, 2013)

Lock the thread. Temari is dead on arrival


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 27, 2013)

Okodi said:


> Lock the thread. Temari is dead on arrival



Now is it really that bad?


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 27, 2013)

LavaRelease said:


> Mei Terumi takes this one. Yes, Mei's acidic mist and hidden mist jutsu will be useless since Temari can blow them away, but her superior Suitons and Lava Release will eventually hit her since she is a long range fighter and then thus Mei wins.



I have to disagree with you . Temari is better suited for long ranged combat by comparison. Mei cannot project her lava over large distances, Yōton is mid ranged at best. Her only capable _long ranged_ attack is probably Water Dragon.  

Although I still haven't come to a conclusion on the winner.


----------



## Mithos (Jul 27, 2013)

Mei spams giant suitons and smashes Temari. 

Mei wins without much difficulty. She's out of Temari's league.



Wolfstein said:


> Now is it really that bad?



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 27, 2013)

Temari wins this mid diff. Larva cools raidly on contact with air,mei's larva wont help. Acid and hidden mist are casually blown away by temari. Mei has no speed feats,thus a cast net,would rip her to shreds. Or temari can use her kiri kiri mai to level the entire battlefield and mei.


----------



## God of Kingz (Jul 27, 2013)

Fan girl gets gobbled up by a water dragon.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 27, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Mei spams giant suitons and smashes Temari.
> 
> Mei wins without much difficulty. She's out of Temari's league.
> 
> ...




Temari spams massive wind storms and bisects Mei. (That can go both ways, easily.) 

She will need more than a water dragon if she doesn't wanna be turned into Mei bits. If Mei wins it's most likely due to superior chakra/stamina reserves and or more experience .


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 27, 2013)

No way wind can blow away lava.

Mei stomps.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> *No way wind can blow away lava.*
> 
> Mei stomps.



Stomp? Nah... 
The bold only applies, If Mei can manage to spit out the lava before Temari cuts her in half.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 28, 2013)

Can Mei tank Dai Kamaitachi or Beheading Dance which leveled a forest?


----------



## Veracity (Jul 28, 2013)

You honestly don't need feats for this. You can use your god damn common sense. Same way one could say Iruka is stronger then the 1st Raikage because he lacks feats.

- Mei is a Kage. 

- Temari is Jounin level, and his never been implied(or even close to) to be anywhere above Jounin.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 28, 2013)

although i cheered for temari so hard during this little bit in the anime, 


i don't think she can take this. she's not on the same caliber as mei and she just doesn't have the feats. i imagine temari could handily counter mei's acid mist with her fuuton, though. the lava and large-scale suitons are what pose real threats, as temari doesn't have much (read: anything) to counter them.

_however_, kirikiri mai is no slouch of a jutsu, and i don't think this would be a 'stomp' (or at least not a horrible one?!). especially at a distance, mei would probably end up taking a few hits before bringing temari down.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> You honestly don't need feats for this. You can use your god damn common sense. Same way one could say Iruka is stronger then the 1st Raikage because he lacks feats.
> 
> - Mei is a Kage.
> 
> - Temari is Jounin level, and his never been implied(or even close to) to be anywhere above Jounin.




Rank has no relevance really, so it doesn't even need to be mentioned. The gap from Jounin to low Kage isn't  large enough for one not to provide feats, and determine a winner from *nothing*.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 28, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> No way wind can blow away lava.
> 
> Mei stomps.



wind cools larava,thus mei's larva would solidify rapidly.

Mei isnt fast enough to dodge temari's wind jutsus at all. Temari mid-high diff


----------



## Bonly (Jul 28, 2013)

Mei should win more times then not. She has better portrayal then Temari and the chances that Kishi would have Mei losing more times then not seem unlikely.


----------



## Mithos (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> Temari spams massive wind storms and bisects Mei. (That can go both ways, easily.)
> 
> She will need more than a water dragon if she doesn't wanna be turned into Mei bits. If Mei wins it's most likely due to superior chakra/stamina reserves and or more experience .



Mei can block Temari's wind storms with giant walls of water like this. Temari, however, cannot block a giant water dragon. 

Mei also has the ability to use doton as well, so she could go underground to avoid the wind if she needs to, or erect a giant earth wall. Those are pretty simple ninjutsu, so I doubt someone as proficient in ninjutsu as Mei couldn't perform them, especially since she admitted to using the earth element. 

Mei will have no problem defending against Temari's attacks, but Temari cannot defend against Mei's. Temari is simply outclassed. None of the Kage-summit bodyguards are going to beat any of the Gokage.


----------



## Jad (Jul 28, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Mei also has the ability to use doton as well, so she could go underground to avoid the wind if she needs to, or erect a giant earth wall. Those are pretty simple ninjutsu, so I doubt someone as proficient in ninjutsu as Mei couldn't perform them, especially since she admitted to using the earth element.



Interesting you say that....a statement quite intriguing indeed.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Mei can block Temari's wind storms with giant walls of water like this. Temari, however, cannot block a giant water dragon.
> *
> Mei also has the ability to use doton as well, so she could go underground to avoid the wind if she needs to, or erect a giant earth wall.* Those are pretty simple ninjutsu, so I doubt someone as proficient in ninjutsu as Mei couldn't perform them, especially since she admitted to using the earth element.
> 
> Mei will have no problem defending against Temari's attacks, but Temari cannot defend against Mei's. Temari is simply outclassed. None of the Kage-summit bodyguards are going to beat any of the Gokage.



Mei using pure Doton? 

Ignoring everything you said about Mei's "_doton_"...how can she begin to defend against this in such an open space? Also the only thing Temari can't simply blow away is lava.


----------



## KyuubiSeal (Jul 28, 2013)

Kage for a reason, guys. Fancy fans and long-range bragging rights ain't going to do shit in most situations against someone with more presumed battlefield experience, tactics, etc. Temari's good, but not kage good.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> Rank has no relevance really, so it doesn't even need to be mentioned. The gap from Jounin to low Kage isn't  large enough for one not to provide feats, and determine a winner from *nothing*.



Yes it actually does. Mei is definitely perceived as easily Kage level. She the leader of her entire villege.  Shes powerful enough to fight next to her fellow Kage. Temari on the other hand isn't even close to Kage level. She is barely perceived as Jounin. She's just a beginner Jounin with very little experience. Mei outclasses her by far. It's not even a joke. 

To make matters worse, only Jounin like Kakashi and Gai have shown impressive feats. They both have been implied to be well into the Kage rank. 

The actual fact that you had the Nerve to bring up a PTS is feat is appalling. Your comparing a Genin level ninja to the Mizukage. That's cute.

And even funnier is that's probably her most impressive feat.
This fight is very one sided.


----------



## trance (Jul 28, 2013)

Kakashi and Gai are easily Kage level.

Anyway, Mei should take this.


----------



## Magician (Jul 28, 2013)

What's with all these shitty threads?


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> Yes it actually does. Mei is definitely perceived as easily Kage level. She the leader of her entire villege.  Shes powerful enough to fight next to her fellow Kage. Temari on the other hand isn't even close to Kage level. She is barely perceived as Jounin. She's just a beginner Jounin with very little experience. Mei outclasses her by far. It's not even a joke.
> 
> To make matters worse, only Jounin like Kakashi and Gai have shown impressive feats. They both have been implied to be well into the Kage rank.
> 
> ...



When the feat was accomplished is irrelevant, portion of a forest was destroyed either way.  Just because Temari was a Genin back then, doesn't mean the attack she preformed was Genin leveled.. What's funny is that more than half of the Jounin in Konoha are not capable accomplishing that _laughable_ PTS feat. 

Will Mei win? Meh, probably... is it one sided? Not in the least bit.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

BD said:


> What's with all these shitty threads?



You are absolutely right! I forgot to include Dōjutsu, H4X ,Jinchūriki, and Tonton.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> When the feat was accomplished is irrelevant, portion of a forest was destroyed either way.  Just because Temari was a Genin back then, doesn't mean the attack she preformed was Genin leveled.. What's funny is that more than half of the Jounin in Konoha are not capable accomplishing that _laughable_ PTS feat.
> 
> Will Mei win? Meh, probably... is it one sided? Not in the least bit.



When the feat was accomplished is completely relavant.  Your comparing a low level futon jutsu(casted by a Genin) to the Mizukage herself. Whether you like it or not, the Justu itself wasnt that impressive especially  considering its meant to have a large AoE. Of course the Jounin won't have this destructive capability(aside from maybe Asuma) because they don't specialize in that area. But they absolutely would dominate her in combat. However, Mei actually specializes in AoE Ninjustu and Ninjustu proficiency. So the domination is unthinkable.

I think we both can agree that this probably was one of greatest feats in the manga. I think we both can also agree that Asuma would absolutely decimate PTS Temari in a battle. Sooo, unless your under the impression of Asuma > Mei or PTS Temari> Asuma, then my point of Mei being able to counter everything Temari can bring still stands.

Mei does indeed win(mostly by being a freaking Kage) and this battle is still one sides nonetheless.


----------



## Alaude (Jul 28, 2013)

Mei wins this...


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> When the feat was accomplished is completely relavant.  Your comparing a low level futon jutsu(casted by a Genin) to the Mizukage herself. Whether you like it or not, the Justu itself wasnt that impressive especially  considering its meant to have a large AoE. Of course the Jounin won't have this destructive capability(aside from maybe Asuma) because they don't specialize in that area. But they absolutely would dominate her in combat. However, Mei actually specializes in AoE Ninjustu and Ninjustu proficiency. So the domination is unthinkable.
> 
> I think we both can agree that this probably was one of greatest feats in the manga. I think we both can also agree that *Asuma would absolutely decimate PTS Temari in a battle. Sooo, unless your under the impression of Asuma > Mei or PTS Temari> Asuma, then my point of Mei being able to counter everything Temari can bring still stands.*
> 
> Mei does indeed win(mostly by being a freaking Kage) and this battle is still one sides nonetheless.



Low level futon? That jutsu is literally Jounin level. Bolded?Nor PTS Temari or Asuma appear in this thread, and outside of that none of what you said even remotely correlates to a counter.

 If you tell me *how* she can counter it, you might open my eyes to something ... As of now, you literally haven't posted one word about a legit counter.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 28, 2013)

Mei with 0 difficulty. She has 5 elements, whih includes Katon and she is much more skilled in Nin, tai and has significantly more powerful jutsus that she does.


----------



## Okodi (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> Now is it really that bad?


Yes!

Mei, even if she hasn't displayed it, is a fire user along the with the other two elements she can use. This means that every attack that Temari can use against Mei will only fuel Mei's attacks. Temari would need to launch out winds that would be a lot stronger than Mei's attacks in order for her to overcome the weakness wind has against fire causing Temari to lose chakra quickly.

The Hidden mist jutsu and the boil release won't work here, since Temari could probably just blow them away. Even if Mei can adjust the potency and concentration of both of them, out in the open where Temari can use her windgusts, they are going to be useless. With that said, it is the main thing that Temari is going to have against the Mizukage.

Temari is known to be a good strategist, which was noted during her fight against Shikamaru in the Chuunin Exams. But the thing she basically ended up doing was to retreat after throwing out some windgusts. Mei is a Kage and she knows the basics, that wind fuels the fire and will therefore take full advantage of this. Lava release contains fire, so it will have the edge on wind and suiton will just be equal if they clash.

Temari may have her weasel summon to use, but how much it will help is unknown, and it is unknown if Mei has any either. None of the Gokage displayed any and Tsunade only summoned Katsuyu after Madara left the battle field, meaning a summon might just become a hindrance or use up too much chakra in high level fights.



Wolfstein said:


> Mei using pure Doton?
> 
> Ignoring everything you said about Mei's "_doton_"...how can she begin to defend against this in such an open space? Also the only thing Temari can't simply blow away is lava.



You can't ignore the fact that she is a doton user. Many doton users (Kakashi, Kabuto, Kisame, Yamato, Jiraiya, Orochimaru) have displayed that they can move through the earth, and Yamato is the most note-worthy one in this case [1][2][3][4]
[5].

Yamato is a Kekkei Genkai user, yet he still displayed high levels of individual uses of the other elements and could move through the ground through his doton. So moving under the ground for Mei isn't far fetched. More importantly just as seen here, when Madara's fire clashed with Mei's water he lost due to fire being weak to water. This time, not only is the wind going to lose against the fire, it is going to fuel it every time the fire clashes with the wind.



Mei wins because:

Every fire based jutsu will triumph wind
> Both fire and lava will get fueled
Temari, even if smart, doesn't have other release
>She was forced to retreat against Shikamaru's Kagemane
>She won't be able to deal with the fire
Temari would have to force more chakra into her attacks
>More chakra, bigger jutsu, more drainage
Mei potentially evading windgust with doton jutsus
>(Mei won't have to with he fire releases)

Mei wins this rather easily. She is basically Temari's nightmare. A long ranged fire user of equal or even greater strength and stamina levels. And on top of that, Mei has Kekkei *Gank*ais.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

ShadowReaper said:


> Mei with 0 difficulty. *She has 5 elements*, whih includes Katon and she is much more skilled in Nin, tai and has significantly more powerful jutsus that she does.



I think you mean three elements, and two kekkei genkai. 

She has only displayed one of her elements, and one of her kekkai genkai is useless in this fight. This leaves her with Suiton and Yoton. While I agree that she wins, it's far from zero difficulty.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

Okodi said:


> Yes!
> 
> Mei, even if she hasn't displayed it, is a fire user along the with the other two elements she can use. This means that every attack that Temari can use against Mei will only fuel Mei's attacks. Temari would need to launch out winds that would be a lot stronger than Mei's attacks in order for her to overcome the weakness wind has against fire causing Temari to lose chakra quickly.
> 
> ...



While I agree on most of these points, I honestly don't find it wise to hand Mei techniques she has not shown. It is implied through the use of Yoton and Futton that she can also manipulate fire and earth, but she has never directly shown the ability to do so.  I feel as though versus matches should only contain* solid* feats. As far as Yamato's case...that was Yamato, not Mei. While Yamato has directly shown his use of all his natures, Mei has not. In addition to that, summons generally do not waste a massive amounts of chakra. Even PTS Temari showed no signs of chakra exhaustion after summoning Kamatari. Heck Jiraiya even summoned a toad on his deathbed!

We are both viewing the battle two different ways. 
You see Mei against Temari with Doton, Katon, Yoton, Futton, and Suiton.
I see Mei against Temari with Yoton, Futton, and Suiton.

Scaling from what you perceive of Mei I agree that she manhandles Temari. How do you feel about the match-up using my perception of Mei?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> I think you mean three elements, and two kekkei genkai.
> 
> She has only displayed one of her elements, and one of her kekkai genkai is useless in this fight. This leaves her with Suiton and Yoton. While I agree that she wins, it's far from zero difficulty.



Kekke Genkai is still an element, although it takes combination of two differenent elements to create a Kekke Genkai.

And we can't judge only by what she has used throughtout the manga and she is a kage level fighter. Even fodders displayed good skill in using elemental jutsus and Mei is far stronger than any fodder.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 28, 2013)

Temari can't pull this off though my way of looking at is she is one of the higher people in the Elite Jounin scale and would one of the more prominent people to move up low Kage Tier. 

Once in the acid mist you under go quite a lot of pain wand she hasn't portrayed herself all that durable or at least there has never been a time where she has proven a strong enough will also simple wind technques won't be enough to stop the fog it is very thick after all and would be pretty lame. Mei was able to melt a Susano rib so it should stay in tact form temari's attacks.

The simple idea of portrayel is enough and the whole idea that you have ot think feats over portrayal/hype is not always true for the simple fact using hype as a way to answer a simple question like this and sometimes it will just come across as plane stupid looking at things all like that.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

ShadowReaper said:


> Kekke Genkai is still an element, although it takes combination of two differenent elements to create a Kekke Genkai.
> 
> And we can't judge only by what she has used throughtout the manga and she is a kage level fighter. Even fodders displayed good skill in using elemental jutsus and Mei is far stronger than any fodder.



Ah that is true, I forget that a kekkai genkai is more or less an _advanced element_. 

I'm fairly new to this forum thing. I wonder, is it accepted here to allow Mei to use techniques she has never *directly* shown?


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Temari can't pull this off though my way of looking at is she is one of the higher people in the Elite Jounin scale and would one of the more prominent people to move up low Kage Tier.
> 
> Once in the acid mist you under go quite a lot of pain wand she hasn't portrayed herself all that durable or at least there has never been a time where she has proven a strong enough will also simple wind technques won't be enough to stop the fog it is very thick after all and would be pretty lame. Mei was able to melt a Susano rib so it should stay in tact form temari's attacks.
> 
> The simple idea of portrayel is enough and the whole idea that you have ot think feats over portrayal/hype is not always true for the simple fact using hype as a way to answer a simple question like this and sometimes it will just come across as plane stupid looking at things all like that.



It is true that the wind will not effect the lava in any noticeable way. But the acid mist on the other hand, is blown away with a simple fan swipe. 

Off Topic: Looking at a battle feat wise or hype/portrayal wise is completely up to the poster. I respect your opinion, but I tend to look at my battles feat wise.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 28, 2013)

Why do people bring up the fact that mei is a kage?, tsunade is akage,naruto is a genin,who would win?. Mei cant even dodge her attacks let alone counter her AOE moves


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

genii96 said:


> Why do people bring up the fact that mei is a kage?, tsunade is akage,naruto is a genin,who would win?. Mei cant even dodge her attacks let alone counter her AOE moves



While I agree that under certain circumstances Temari can take this, Mei takes this more than not. To answer your question, they lacked a legit counter.  "Mei is the Mizukage" was the absolute best they could manage .


----------



## Mithos (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> Mei using pure Doton?
> 
> Ignoring everything you said about Mei's "_doton_"...how can she begin to defend against this in such an open space? Also the only thing Temari can't simply blow away is lava.



She says she can use doton techniques. Do you have any reason to disbelieve her claim? 

Burrowing underground is a very basic earth technique, so it's very unlikely she is unable to do so. Also, Shikamaru had random alliance fodder who didn't even have earth chakra affinities cast earth style walls, so a Kage level ninja who specializes in casting ninjutsu definitely can form one. 

To answer your question: option 1) she goes underground using doton; option 2) she casts a giant wall of water in front of her to block the wind; option 3) she casts a giant, thick wall of earth in front of her. 

Kiri Kiri Mai is not defeating Mei. 

This match is basically going to be Mei using shunshin to approach Temari and smashing with a giant water dragon - the end.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jul 28, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> She says she can use doton techniques. Do you have any reason to disbelieve her claim?
> 
> Burrowing underground is a very basic earth technique, so it's very unlikely she is unable to do so. Also, Shikamaru had random alliance fodder who didn't even have earth chakra affinities cast earth style walls, so a Kage level ninja who specializes in casting ninjutsu definitely can form one.
> 
> ...



Option one and two are relying on the feat _*magically*_ given to her. You literally gave her multiple feats...

Option three violates basic physical properties . Do you know what happens to water when hit by massive forces of wind?

Either way I will no longer participate in this mess.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> Low level futon? That jutsu is literally Jounin level. Bolded?Nor PTS Temari or Asuma appear in this thread, and outside of that none of what you said even remotely correlates to a counter.
> 
> If you tell me *how* she can counter it, you might open my eyes to something ... As of now, you literally haven't posted one word about a legit counter.



Yes. A low level futon nonetheless. It was only used to defeat a low level ninja(sound four)  and unless you convince me other wise, then I'm sticking with low-level.  It only has a wide AoE because that's what it's meant for. 

I only mentioned Asuma because it is very obvious that he can handle PTS Temari without much effort. You did indeed bring up a PTS feat in hope that a Kage Level ninja like Mei wouldn't be able to counter it. This obviously means that you yourself think that that feat is probably one of her most impressive. So basically in order for your feat to actually beat Mei, you have to agree with PTS Temari>Asuma or Asuma> Mei, mind you Asuma was implied to be around PTS Kakashi or Gais level. Btw Mei>>>>>>>PTS Asuma. It's not even debateable.

And yes, you did mention PTS Temari more then once, you insisted on bringing up a PTS feat(Genin level Temari) and saying that said feat would trump a Kage Tier opponent. That's cute. 

Mei can counter her little Futon jutsu with a simple Water encampment tech. It has the power to block one of Madara's strongest Katons(strongest Katon user), mind you a Katon related took SEVERAL water users just to simply counter. That means Mei has the water power of several water users. She also could simply create a Doton wall. Or a Water Dragon.

I honestly don't know why your Debating this. Everyone is against you. You know why? Because Mei is the freaking Mizukage. The Mizukage that specializes in Ninjustu proficiency. The Mizukage that could fight back to back with other Kages. The Mizukage that could fight Madara hours on end. The Mizukage that could fight 5 Sussano clones alone. The Mizkage that could intercept Madara's Katon at close range: _no cloak_ then proceed to simultaneously cast another Water Jutsu of almost equal power. 

On the other hand, Temari is an inexperienced Jounin. With one impressive PTS feat.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Jul 28, 2013)

I cannot believe this is a thread. Mei was fighting against fucking Madara and outsped a Katon from him with her Suiton; what makes anyone here think Temari has anything even close to this?


----------



## Okodi (Jul 29, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> While I agree on most of these points, I honestly don't find it wise to hand Mei techniques she has not shown. It is implied through the use of Yoton and Futton that she can also manipulate fire and earth, but she has never directly shown the ability to do so.  I feel as though versus matches should only contain* solid* feats. As far as Yamato's case...that was Yamato, not Mei. While Yamato has directly shown his use of all his natures, Mei has not. In addition to that, summons generally do not waste a massive amounts of chakra. Even PTS Temari showed no signs of chakra exhaustion after summoning Kamatari. Heck Jiraiya even summoned a toad on his deathbed!
> 
> We are both viewing the battle two different ways.
> You see Mei against Temari with Doton, Katon, Yoton, Futton, and Suiton.
> ...


If I have to limit myself to only seen facts, then (I will still have to do assumptions due to Temari and Mei have never clashed) it all becomes very blunt, although I can agree that it can be bad to argue in unseen facts. However, I used them only due to the fact that they didn't seem to far-fetched.

Ok version 2. Temari and Mei have never been seen fighting each other. However, the highest level enemy that Temari has ever fought in the manga is the 3rd Raikage. Against him and his ultimate defence, that was supposed to have stood up against 10 000 ninjas of varying ranks/strength (genin, chuunin, ANBU, jounin), Temari managed to give him a couple of scars and that was done along with a team of 6 wind users and Raiton has a natural weakness against Fuuton.

Mei, who thought a much stronger Madara along with his defence (Susanoo), that we can agree on being better, managed to make it melt with Yoton. She was also able to counter Madara's Katon by herself whilst Madara's Katon: Gouka Mekkyaku required several shinobi to counter, even here the clashing attacks being opposites. On top of that, Mei managed to follow up on her own jutsu, which means she could combo her water jutsu in a way Temari cannot.

Madara managed to kill more ninjas than the 3rd Raikage all being stronger (no genins strength level ninjas are taking part in the war), even if he "kamikazed" due to being immortal. The 3rd Raikage also had the advantage of being immortal and recover from his wounds. Temari didn't use a single attack against Madara and was in complete awe in his presence.

Going by those manga exclusive ,and boring (no theories), facts, Mei would win against Temari, who had to be in a team to deal damage against the 3rd Raikage and was in awe and incapable of doing anything against Madara. Mei on the other hand was able to counter Madara, who is arguably a much higher kaliber Katon user than Temari is a wind user.

Using those facts only Mei would still win against Temari. And she, along with other Jounin level shinobi in the area, probably felt like this; "I'm starting to get the feeling I shouldn't really be here"
[sp][/sp]

Two last things that I would like to point/clear out are

1. I said that summons "*might* just become a *hindrance* *or* use up too much chakra *in high level fights*". When Jiraiya summoned the top de la creme of the toads, he was forced to use up massive chakra and he was *forced to summon them* since he was fighting a beast named Pain. Jiraiya's regular summons were too weak to effectively deal with the situation and would eventually become a *hindrance*. It is true that some animals don't need much chakra to be summoned, but those ones, in this case the weasel, are likely to become a hindrace rather then an asset.

2. Temari could have been given chakra by Tsunade if she could have been useful.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 29, 2013)

Cat fight?



Okodi said:


> Lock the thread. Temari is dead on arrival


----------

